# Menez è del Milan. Affare fatto. Accordo triennale



## admin (3 Giugno 2014)

Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport (ma ne stavamo parlando qui già dal pomeriggio http://www.milanworld.net/milan-su-menez-galliani-e-inzaghi-ibiza-foto-vt18243.html )Jeremy Menez è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. L'accordo tra le parti - era presente anche Inzaghi - è stato trovato ad Ibiza. Non c'è ancora il comunicato ufficiale ma l'affare è praticamente concluso, Menez arriva al Milan a parametro zero. Firmerà un contratto triennale.


----------



## DexMorgan (3 Giugno 2014)

Vediamo quanto gli danno di stipendio ma dubito vadano oltre i 2.5


----------



## Milo (3 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport (ma ne stavamo parlando qui già dal pomeriggio http://www.milanworld.net/milan-su-menez-galliani-e-inzaghi-ibiza-foto-vt18243.html )Jeremy Menez è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. L'accordo tra le parti - era presente anche Inzaghi - è stato trovato ad Ibiza. Non c'è ancora il comunicato ufficiale ma l'affare è praticamente concluso, Menez arriva al Milan a parametro zero. Firmerà un contratto triennale.



per dare un voto a questa operazione occorre vedere quanto gli danno all'anno.


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2014)

Finalmente si inizia a fare qualcosa a Giugno.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport (ma ne stavamo parlando qui già dal pomeriggio http://www.milanworld.net/milan-su-menez-galliani-e-inzaghi-ibiza-foto-vt18243.html )Jeremy Menez è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. L'accordo tra le parti - era presente anche Inzaghi - è stato trovato ad Ibiza. Non c'è ancora il comunicato ufficiale ma l'affare è praticamente concluso, Menez arriva al Milan a parametro zero. Firmerà un contratto triennale.



Ottimo, ora si aspetta la cena di stasera per vedere le situazioni Alex-Taarabt



Admin ha scritto:


> Finalmente si inizia a fare qualcosa a Giugno.



Amen.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Giugno 2014)

ok addio a Taarabt


----------



## hiei87 (3 Giugno 2014)

Avrei preferito il riscatto di Taarabt, che a questo punto vedo quasi impossibile, comunque tutto sommato non mi voglio lamentare. 
Come colpi Menez è più o meno sul livello del marocchino, dobbiamo sperare si dia una regolata a livello di atteggiamento dentro e fuori dal campo.
In ogni caso mi pare più un esterno da 4-3-3 che un trequartista da 4-3-1-2.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2014)

Alex e Menez per Rami e Taarabt, scontato come i Kg presi a natale.


----------



## MisterBet (3 Giugno 2014)

Mi sembra altamente probabile che ci si muova a giugno con Alex, Menez e magari il riscatto di Rami per indorare la pillola alla maggioranza dei tifosi che non vedono di buon occhio la sostituzione di Seedorf...


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Giugno 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Alex e Menez per Rami e Taarabt, scontato come i Kg presi a natale.



Sarebbe una cosa da pazzi ... Se vuoi tornare in champions devi prenderli tutti e mandare via gli inutili ..


----------



## 666psycho (3 Giugno 2014)

boh, non sono tanto convinto... Menez giocatore che manca di continuità. Galliani gli avrà proposto un ingaggio di almeno 3 milioni...poi vuole dire che non riscatteremo Taraabt e io avrei preferito quest ultimo... ma se Taraabt viene riscattato allora sono contento...


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Giugno 2014)

Va bene tutto,ma a quanto ammonta ora la rosa? 40 giocatori?


----------



## pennyhill (3 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Finalmente si inizia a fare qualcosa a Giugno.



I parametri 0 li abbiamo sempre presi. 

Ora non accadrà più nulla fino all'ultima settimana di agosto.


----------



## raducioiu (3 Giugno 2014)

Se non gli hanno dato un ingaggio assurdo come d'abitudine può andare. Però avrei preferito Taarabt e anche io credo che l'arrivo del francese precluda l'acquisto del giocatore del QPR.


----------



## Doctore (3 Giugno 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sarebbe una cosa da pazzi ... Se vuoi tornare in champions devi prenderli tutti e mandare via gli inutili ..


Appunto
via i rutti come bingo emanuelson bonera zapata...c e ne da scartare


----------



## Ale (3 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport (ma ne stavamo parlando qui già dal pomeriggio http://www.milanworld.net/milan-su-menez-galliani-e-inzaghi-ibiza-foto-vt18243.html )Jeremy Menez è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. L'accordo tra le parti - era presente anche Inzaghi - è stato trovato ad Ibiza. Non c'è ancora il comunicato ufficiale ma l'affare è praticamente concluso, Menez arriva al Milan a parametro zero. Firmerà un contratto triennale.



ottimo!


----------



## Djici (3 Giugno 2014)

io spero in menez + taarabt


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> io spero in menez + taarabt


Magari... El Sharaawy-Taarabt-Menez, ah no, giocheremo col 4-3-1-2...


----------



## Djici (3 Giugno 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Magari... El Sharaawy-Taarabt-Menez, ah no, giocheremo col 4-3-1-2...



con elsha-taarabt-menez e con honda prima riserva dei 3 (e ovviamente taarabt che si sposta se manca uno dei due sulla fascia) la zona champions la possiamo raggiungere.


----------



## walter 22 (3 Giugno 2014)

Se non riscattano Taarabt per questo qui sono da internare.


----------



## pennyhill (3 Giugno 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Magari... El Sharaawy-Taarabt-Menez, ah no, giocheremo col 4-3-1-2...



Honda, Saponara, Birsa, Kakà, El Shaarawy, Taarabt (?), Robinho, Balotelli, Pazzini, Matri, Menez, Niang, Oduamadi, Petagna

Se mi trovi il quindicesimo (Zigone?), si potrebbe finalmente giocare con il modulo dei sogni di mister Canà


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Giugno 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Magari... El Sharaawy-Taarabt-Menez, ah no, giocheremo col 4-3-1-2...



E se Inzaghi avesse in mente il mitologico albero di natale?


----------



## Djici (3 Giugno 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E se Inzaghi avesse in mente il mitologico albero di natale?



eh pure quello e un modulo storico


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport (ma ne stavamo parlando qui già dal pomeriggio http://www.milanworld.net/milan-su-menez-galliani-e-inzaghi-ibiza-foto-vt18243.html )Jeremy Menez è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. L'accordo tra le parti - era presente anche Inzaghi - è stato trovato ad Ibiza. Non c'è ancora il comunicato ufficiale ma l'affare è praticamente concluso, Menez arriva al Milan a parametro zero. Firmerà un contratto triennale.



La mia lettura è che si sono mossi per sostituire i due giocatori che non verranno riscattati.
In tal caso sarebbe una pessima operazione, se si considerano i valori in campo.
Vedremo...


----------



## Jino (3 Giugno 2014)

Talento immenso, 27 anni, è ancora in tempo a trovare un pò di continuità e maturità. Scommessa che a me piace.


----------



## gabuz (3 Giugno 2014)

A parametro zero ci sta. Meglio che Biabiany


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Giugno 2014)

giocatore che non m'è mai piaciuto più di tanto, ma piuttosto di qualche scarto del genoa o del niente più assoluto me lo faccio andar bene. 

speriamo in un contratto a cifre umane, niente di folle in stile mexes o flamini. 

adesso però il riscatto di taarabt lo vedo abbastanza improbabile, peccato.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Giugno 2014)

Menez per questa serie A non è da buttare, un buon acquisto, soprattutto se rimane Taarabt.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Giugno 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La mia lettura è che si sono mossi per sostituire i due giocatori che non verranno riscattati.
> In tal caso sarebbe una pessima operazione, se si considerano i valori in campo.
> Vedremo...


Per i tifosi sarebbe una pessima operazione. Per loro è ottima, risparmiano su Rami e Taarabt....


----------



## aleslash (3 Giugno 2014)

Triennale da 3 milioni di euro netti....


----------



## Tobi (3 Giugno 2014)

Sostituisce Robinho. Bene


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Giugno 2014)

Ah ora leggo che arriva a parametro zero, infatti mi ero un pò sorpreso. Bene, speriamo che qualche milioncino lo sgancino per Taarabt allora.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Giugno 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Sostituisce Robinho. Bene


Sarebbe il minimo...


----------



## Djici (3 Giugno 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Triennale da 3 milioni di euro netti....



un po troppi... ma va bene comunque.


----------



## pennyhill (3 Giugno 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Triennale da 3 milioni di euro netti....







Tobi ha scritto:


> Sostituisce Robinho. Bene



Per i primi 2 anni ci siamo quasi (12 milioni il costo di Menez, 10 quello di Robinho), bisogna vedere a che cifra piazzeranno Robinho.


----------



## Heaven (3 Giugno 2014)

3mlnx3anni sono comunque solo 9, per uno di 27 anni sono anche pochi. Spero solo che ciò non voglia dire a rinunciare a Taarabt, comunque dobbiamo assolutamente sbolognare una trentina di trequartisti che ci ritroviamo.


----------



## pennyhill (3 Giugno 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> 3mlnx3anni sono comunque solo 9, per uno di 27 anni sono anche pochi. Spero solo che ciò non voglia dire a rinunciare a Taarabt, comunque dobbiamo assolutamente sbolognare una trentina di trequartisti che ci ritroviamo.



A breve con 3 milioni entrerai nella top 10 dei giocatori più pagati della A.


----------



## peppe75 (3 Giugno 2014)

Meno male qualcosa si muove...sia pure a zero! In questa maniera comprando a zero due giocatori di rispetto come Alex e Menez. I soldi li investiamo per altro..tipo terzini o centrocampisti..poi Balo via e prendere un attaccant valido com Ibarbo..che è sufficiente per i primi tre posti!


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Giugno 2014)

Non mi piace. Non sposta gli equilibri, preferirei di gran lunga Taarabt. Certo rispetto a Robinho almeno è un giocatore...


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Giugno 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Sostituisce Robinho. Bene



temo che sostituisca taarabt..


----------



## Fedeshi (3 Giugno 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> temo che sostituisca taarabt..



Speriamo proprio di no!


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Giugno 2014)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Speriamo proprio di no!



la vedo dura, sembra che non prendano rami e taarabt quasi per fare un dispetto a seedorf che li ha valorizzati..


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Giugno 2014)

Robinho andrà via, Taarabt o non Taarabt. Ma cosa dovrebbe rimanere a fare?


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Giugno 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Robinho andrà via, Taarabt o non Taarabt. Ma cosa dovrebbe rimanere a fare?



e che c'entra?? il problema è se taarabt sarà riscattato o meno..se arriva menez ho paura di no..


----------



## Fedeshi (3 Giugno 2014)

Taraabt ci serve come il pane ragazzi,uno con i suoi piedi a centrocampo attualmente c'e lo sogniamo...


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Giugno 2014)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Taraabt ci serve come il pane ragazzi,uno con i suoi piedi a centrocampo attualmente c'e lo sogniamo...



ma infatti, poi manco costasse 40 milioni, cioè se non possiamo permettercelo è meglio che non ci iscriviamo al campionato allora..


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Giugno 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> e che c'entra?? il problema è se taarabt sarà riscattato o meno..se arriva menez ho paura di no..


Ho risposta sopra a quelli che parlavano di Robinho, non era riferito a te.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Giugno 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ho risposta sopra a quelli che parlavano di Robinho, non era riferito a te.



si ma non è questo il punto..se alex e menez arrivano al posto di mexes e robinho allora ci guadagniamo, se arrivano al posto di rami e taarabt no, siamo di nuovo punto a capo e probabilmente anche indeboliti..


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Giugno 2014)

Si parla di 3,8 mln annui per tre anni...troppo, troppo...


----------



## raducioiu (3 Giugno 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Si parla di 3,8 mln annui per tre anni...troppo, troppo...



Se fosse così sarebbe il solito ingaggio assurdo che conferma la nostra brillante tattica: ingaggiare parametri 0 con ingaggioni fuori dal mondo spendendo complessivamente molto più di quanto ci costerebbe comprare giocatori dando ingaggi normali. Flamini, Mexes, ecc...non hanno insegnato nulla.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Giugno 2014)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Se fosse così sarebbe il solito ingaggio assurdo che conferma la nostra brillante tattica: ingaggiare parametri 0 con ingaggioni fuori dal mondo spendendo complessivamente molto più di quanto ci costerebbe comprare giocatori dando ingaggi normali. Flamini, Mexes, ecc...non hanno insegnato nulla.



ma secondo me non c'è proprio più pericolo di poter regalare stipendi di questa portata. Saranno secondo me meno di quelli che prende Robinho ora.


----------



## Jino (4 Giugno 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Si parla di 3,8 mln annui per tre anni...troppo, troppo...



Oggettivamente mi sembrano solo rumors.

3,8 sono tantissimi e non credo proprio QUESTO Milan glieli dia. Oltretutto quest'anno che siamo fuori dall'Europa, significherebbe che il prossimo anno sforerebbe il tetto dei 4, dubito fortemente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Giugno 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Si parla di 3,8 mln annui per tre anni...troppo, troppo...



Spero sia uno scherzo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Giugno 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Si parla di 3,8 mln annui per tre anni...troppo, troppo...



3
Un'ora dopo
3.8


Mi sveglio domattina e guadagna come Rooney di questo passo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Giugno 2014)

anche 3 sono troppi,il giusto sono 2.5


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Giugno 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> A parametro zero ci sta. Meglio che Biabiany



Sarebbe stato un incubo Biabiany, non capisco perchè piace a tanti...forse perchè corre come una lepre

Un altra bella notizia...appena ho letto il titolo ho detto "Ah che bello", e pensare che una volta ero incerto se essere felice dell'acquisto di Ibra

Questa sono le scommesse che mi piacciono, giocatori che possono alzare il livello di una squadra. I poli servono soltanto ad aggiustare


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Giugno 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Robinho andrà via, Taarabt o non Taarabt. Ma cosa dovrebbe rimanere a fare?



a pigliare i suoi soldi fino all'ultimo centesimo. 

ormai credo che robinho non abbia più alcuno stimolo di carriera o minima voglia di giocare. 
sta lì, si gode i suoi soldi e scalda la panca senza neanche lamentarsi, questo la dice lunga.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Giugno 2014)

vediamo cosa dice Di Marzio, le cifre per ora le ha date solo Pedullà... e mi sembrano troppo alte pure a me. Soprattutto in un periodo di austerity come questo.


----------



## el_gaucho (4 Giugno 2014)

Il suo acquisto e I rumours sul voler rilanciare el sharaawi mi fanno sperare in un possibile 4-3-3 e non il noioso rombo.
Anche qui vale lo stesso discorso fatto per Alex. Se sostituisce taraabt, non ci guadagnamo niente. Se invece non preclude il marocchino allora abbiamo sistemato il reparto attaccanti laterali


----------



## Marilson (4 Giugno 2014)

cmq vi faccio notare che ci siamo evoluti, siamo passati dal prendere gli scarti del genoa agli scarti del psg


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Giugno 2014)

*Allora, facciamo un po' di ordine sulla questione contrattuale di Menez: secondo la GdS l'ex Roma firmerà un triennale da 1.9 /2 NETTI, ovvero 3.8 LORDI circa e non quindi netti, come qualcuno aveva paventato. Infatti quando le news vengono dall'estero, si deve considerare sempre il lordo degli emolumenti, perchè giustamente si considera il contratto nella sua totalità, non come in Italia.*


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport (ma ne stavamo parlando qui già dal pomeriggio http://www.milanworld.net/milan-su-menez-galliani-e-inzaghi-ibiza-foto-vt18243.html )Jeremy Menez è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. L'accordo tra le parti - era presente anche Inzaghi - è stato trovato ad Ibiza. Non c'è ancora il comunicato ufficiale ma l'affare è praticamente concluso, Menez arriva al Milan a parametro zero. Firmerà un contratto triennale.



Non mi fa impazzire, però a zero è un buon colpo. Potrebbe sorprendere.
Potrebbe fare il Gervinho di questa stagione, speriamo.
Finalmente iniziamo a fare mercato a giugno e non agli ultimi giorni di mercato.
Non sia mai che forse Galliani & co. hanno capito gli errori commessi negli ultimi anni!



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Allora, facciamo un po' di ordine sulla questione contrattuale di Menez: secondo la GdS l'ex Roma firmerà un triennale da 1.9 /2 NETTI, ovvero 3.8 LORDI circa e non quindi netti, come qualcuno aveva paventato. Infatti quando le news vengono dall'estero, si deve considerare sempre il lordo degli emolumenti, perchè giustamente si considera il contratto nella sua totalità, non come in Italia.*


E per fortuna non gli si darebbero 3/4 milioni di stipendio così a casaccio.
Dopo aver elargito ingaggi da nababbo a Flamini, Mexes e Robinho in primis forse hanno capito che dopo questi giocatori non se li piglia nessuno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Giugno 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> a pigliare i suoi soldi fino all'ultimo centesimo.
> 
> ormai credo che robinho non abbia più alcuno stimolo di carriera o minima voglia di giocare.
> sta lì, si gode i suoi soldi e scalda la panca senza neanche lamentarsi, questo la dice lunga.



è vero, io amo robinho ma la cosa che colpisce è proprio questa, non si lamenta mai se non gioca, se viene sostituito, le cose sono due o è un professionista serio e accetta la situazione o non gliene frega più nulla..


----------



## raducioiu (4 Giugno 2014)

> secondo la GdS l'ex Roma firmerà un triennale da 1.9 /2 NETTI, ovvero 3.8 LORDI


Così andrebbe benissimo.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Giugno 2014)

Menez è un giocatorino. Prevedo che tra un anno e forse meno lo insulteremo come Robinho. 
Certo, non è vecchio, quindi teoricamente ha ancora molto da dare. Ma dipende molto da lui.

Comunque passare Robinho a lui (spero Iddio!) è già qualcosa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Allora, facciamo un po' di ordine sulla questione contrattuale di Menez: secondo la GdS l'ex Roma firmerà un triennale da 1.9 /2 NETTI, ovvero 3.8 LORDI circa e non quindi netti, come qualcuno aveva paventato. Infatti quando le news vengono dall'estero, si deve considerare sempre il lordo degli emolumenti, perchè giustamente si considera il contratto nella sua totalità, non come in Italia.*



Cifre che ci stanno.


----------



## Gas (4 Giugno 2014)

doppio


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Giugno 2014)

Menez potrebbe avere un bel impatto, avrà voglia di rifarsi e secondo me potrebbe farcela. Io ci credo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Allora, facciamo un po' di ordine sulla questione contrattuale di Menez: secondo la GdS l'ex Roma firmerà un triennale da 1.9 /2 NETTI, ovvero 3.8 LORDI circa e non quindi netti, come qualcuno aveva paventato. Infatti quando le news vengono dall'estero, si deve considerare sempre il lordo degli emolumenti, perchè giustamente si considera il contratto nella sua totalità, non come in Italia.*



*Il vero Milanista conferma, sia Alex che Menez guadagneranno circa 2M netti a stagione.*


----------



## Ale (4 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Allora, facciamo un po' di ordine sulla questione contrattuale di Menez: secondo la GdS l'ex Roma firmerà un triennale da 1.9 /2 NETTI, ovvero 3.8 LORDI circa e non quindi netti, come qualcuno aveva paventato. Infatti quando le news vengono dall'estero, si deve considerare sempre il lordo degli emolumenti, perchè giustamente si considera il contratto nella sua totalità, non come in Italia.*



che il Milan desse improvvisamente 4 milioni netti di ingaggio doveva far storcere il naso gia ieri sera.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Giugno 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> che il Milan desse improvvisamente 4 milioni netti di ingaggio doveva far storcere il naso gia ieri sera.



Vabbè, dato che molti avevano già fatto le solita urla da e gridato allo scandalo, era meglio sottolineare la cosa.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Giugno 2014)

Può andare bene dai, magari fa una stagione alla Gervinho.


----------



## Ale (4 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, dato che molti avevano già fatto le solita urla da e gridato allo scandalo, era meglio sottolineare la cosa.



infatti il commento era riferito alla loro reazione, non alla tua precisazione


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Giugno 2014)

Menez, secondo Transfermarkt, attualmente ha un valore di 14M. Nelle prime due stagioni in Ligue 1 (11-12 e 12-13) ha giocato titolare con ottimi risultati: 

11-12: 7 goals e 17 assist in campionato (in totale 9 goals e 22 assist)
12-13: 5 goals e 7 assist in campionato (in totale 8 goals e 10 assist)

Nell'ultima stagione ha giocato solo 16 volte in Ligue 1, quasi sempre partendo dalla panchina. Il bottino quindi è piuttosto magro: 2 goal e 3 assist.


----------



## runner (4 Giugno 2014)

a mio avviso non è male come giocatore....

ma siamo sicuri che arriva?


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Giugno 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> infatti il commento era riferito alla loro reazione, non alla tua precisazione



Avevo capito, don't worry


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (4 Giugno 2014)

Una roba El Sha - Taarabt - Menez gaserebbe non poco....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Giugno 2014)

*L'entourage di Menez parla ai microfoni di France Football: “Jeremy era molto sensibile all’interesse del Milan ed è felice che si siano mossi in così poco tempo. Il discorso del mister Inzaghi è stato molto importante, è un ragazzo emotivo. L’interesse è ovviamente condiviso dalle parti, entro 2-3 giorni il giocatore darà la sua risposta”.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'entourage di Menez parla ai microfoni di France Football: “Jeremy era molto sensibile all’interesse del Milan ed è felice che si siano mossi in così poco tempo. Il discorso del mister Inzaghi è stato molto importante, è un ragazzo emotivo. L’interesse è ovviamente condiviso dalle parti, entro 2-3 giorni il giocatore darà la sua risposta”.*



Ah quindi non è ufficiale :S


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Giugno 2014)

*Intanto Pedullà insiste su Twitter e difende i suoi numeri: 2,7M netti (più bonus) ad Alex e 3,8M netti (più bonus) a Menez. 
Sostiene che non prenderanno molto meno di quanto prendono ora al PSG perché sono giocatori in scadenza e questo pesa. "I bene informati non sono così informati", queste le sue parole.*


----------



## admin (4 Giugno 2014)

E' un acquisto discreto. L'importante è che non vada a sostituire Taarabt.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Intanto Pedullà insiste su Twitter e difende i suoi numeri: 2,7M netti (più bonus) ad Alex e 3,8M netti (più bonus) a Menez.
> Sostiene che non prenderanno molto meno di quanto prendono ora al PSG perché sono giocatori in scadenza e questo pesa. "I bene informati non sono così informati", queste le sue parole.*



*rispondendo ad un tifoso specifica che al massimo gli ingaggi saranno di 2,5M + bonus.*


----------



## mandraghe (4 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' un acquisto discreto. L'importante è che non vada a sostituire Taarabt.



Se ingrana hai fatto centro perché i mezzi li ha, se va male ti ritrovi un Robinho rompiscatole, a parametro zero comunque come scommessa ci sta...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E se Inzaghi avesse in mente il mitologico albero di natale?


Stessa melma.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Honda, Saponara, Birsa, Kakà, El Shaarawy, Taarabt (?), Robinho, Balotelli, Pazzini, Matri, Menez, Niang, Oduamadi, Petagna
> 
> Se mi trovi il quindicesimo (Zigone?), si potrebbe finalmente giocare con il modulo dei sogni di mister Canà


Uno tra Comi e Zigone, a tuo piacere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Menez, secondo Transfermarkt, attualmente ha un valore di 14M. Nelle prime due stagioni in Ligue 1 (11-12 e 12-13) ha giocato titolare con ottimi risultati:
> 
> 11-12: 7 goals e 17 assist in campionato (in totale 9 goals e 22 assist)
> 12-13: 5 goals e 7 assist in campionato (in totale 8 goals e 10 assist)
> ...


L'ultima stagione è stato giustamente chiuso da Cavani, Lavezzi e Ibrahimovic, se non erro anche Lucas lo precedeva nelle gerarchie. Credo possa fare bene da noi, basti pensare a dei mezzi giocatori come Gervinho e Taarabt che in serie A sembrano dei fenomeni. Io, a questo punto, spero soltanto che il francese non vada a rimpiazzare il marocchino, sarebbe troppo importante averli entrambi per la prossima stagione.


----------



## Jino (4 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *rispondendo ad un tifoso specifica che al massimo gli ingaggi saranno di 2,5M + bonus.*



Pedullà è un altro degli informati poco informati comunque, c'azzecca poco e nulla.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Pedullà è un altro degli informati poco informati comunque, c'azzecca poco e nulla.



A Pedullà rode che stiamo facendo mercato senza vendere Mario


Su sta cosa ci aveva puntato tanto


----------



## Denni90 (4 Giugno 2014)

buonissimo acquisto, queste sono scommesse da fare nn vedere quanto dura essien in campo...

cmq questi due acquisti sono logici anche in funzione di nn farsi spennare da valencia e qpr..nel senso: noi siamo interessati ai vostri giocatori però nn ci ricatterete perchè cmq abbiamo già preso due che possono sostituirli


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Giugno 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> buonissimo acquisto, queste sono scommesse da fare nn vedere quanto dura essien in campo...
> 
> cmq questi due acquisti sono logici anche in funzione di nn farsi spennare da valencia e qpr..nel senso: noi siamo interessati ai vostri giocatori però nn ci ricatterete perchè cmq abbiamo già preso due che possono sostituirli



Rami il Valencia sembra propenso a venirci incontro e l'affare penso non sia lontano dalla conclusione. Per Taarabt non saprei.


----------



## Ale (4 Giugno 2014)

come godo, lo abbiamo soffiato ai viola


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Giugno 2014)

alcuni parlano di 4.5 milioni all'anno per menez..


----------



## Heaven (4 Giugno 2014)

Ho letto che ha firmato un triennale da *4,5 mln* all'anno...ma che ****?


----------



## Schism75 (4 Giugno 2014)

Spero intendano il lordo.


----------



## MisterBet (4 Giugno 2014)

Sono cifre inverosimili visto il momento economico del Milan...credo che alla fine si stará in mezzo tra i 3.8 di cui parla Pedullá ed i 2 di cui parlava stamattina la Gazzetta...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Giugno 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> alcuni parlano di 4.5 milioni all'anno per menez..



Ma dai, non ci credo....


----------



## Aron (4 Giugno 2014)

Suma parla di 2 milioni e mezzo netti.


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Giugno 2014)

Io avevo sentito di 3.8 più bonus ma mi sembra abbastanza irrealistico. Molto più facile siano 2.5 netti come dice Sumaro.


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Giugno 2014)

E comunque fortunatamente, questo va a sostituire Kakà che al 90% ha già le valige pronte.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Giugno 2014)

4,5 lordi

Secondo me andrà via Kakà, ama il Milan e il duo Galliani-Berlusca premerà per risparmiare il 100% del suo ingaggio


----------



## Pivellino (4 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Intanto Pedullà insiste su Twitter e difende i suoi numeri: 2,7M netti (più bonus) ad Alex e 3,8M netti (più bonus) a Menez.
> Sostiene che non prenderanno molto meno di quanto prendono ora al PSG perché sono giocatori in scadenza e questo pesa. "I bene informati non sono così informati", queste le sue parole.*



Se fosse vero, e ri-sottolineo SE fosse vero, Menez costa di ingaggio in due anni ciò che Taarabt costava di solo riscatto (euro più o meno), con l'eventuale possibilità di rivenderlo alla fine del terzo e come minimo andare in pareggio.
Il problema dei parametri zero è quando il jolly lo usi per prendere giocatori polmonari di scarso appeal che carichi di un ingaggio mostre e dunque irrivendibili......emanuela, flamini e compagnia cantante.


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Giugno 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Se fosse vero, e ri-sottolineo SE fosse vero, Menez costa di ingaggio in due anni ciò che Taarabt costava di solo riscatto (euro più o meno), con l'eventuale possibilità di rivenderlo alla fine del terzo e come minimo andare in pareggio.
> Il problema dei parametri zero è quando il jolly lo usi per prendere giocatori polmonari di scarso appeal che carichi di un ingaggio mostre e dunque irrivendibili......emanuela, flamini e compagnia cantante.



Pedullà è un altro semi comico che non sa perchè ricopre quel ruolo. A 'sto giro mi fido del buon senso della dirigenza.


----------



## Gas (4 Giugno 2014)

Ah ah ah, ho appena chattato con un mio collega francese tifoso del PSG:

[Simone] Hey Mickael ! 
[Simone] seems like Milan signed Alex and Menez 
[Mickael] hey Simone!!! 
[Mickael] really??? 
[Simone] seems like that 
[Simone] what do you think about them ? 
[Mickael] they are both fine 
[Mickael] menez is good but is really simple man... 
[Mickael] really.... 
[Simone] what do you mean by "simple man" ? 
[Mickael] his brain is probably teh same size of a bird... 
[Simone] AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH 
[Simone] AHAHAHAHAHAHA 
[Simone] AHHAHAHAAHAH 
[Simone] I know you are for sure right about him 
[Simone] as many players 
[Simone] the brain is not their best strenght ! 
[Mickael] but him he is the winner ... 
[Mickael] honestly...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Giugno 2014)

Stavolta Pedullà è poco credibile: in due tweet è passato da 3,8M a 2,5M... tendo di più a credere a chi sostiene che saranno 2M netti + bonus. O al massimo 2,5M + bonus ma siamo già al limite.


----------



## admin (4 Giugno 2014)

*Secondo il sito francese le10sport.com, Galliani ed inzaghi si sarebbero recati ieri ad Ibiza proprio per accelerare la chiusura della trattativa con Menez. Sul giocatore c'era anche la Fiorentina, ma la società viola è stata bruciata dalla mossa del Milan. *


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Giugno 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> E comunque fortunatamente, questo va a sostituire Kakà che al 90% ha già le valige pronte.



speriamo


----------



## 666psycho (4 Giugno 2014)

3.8 per Menez mi sembra al quanto fuori luogo..


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Giugno 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> 3.8 per Menez mi sembra al quanto fuori luogo..



3.8 sono esatti, ma devono essere considerati LORDI (1.9/2 netti).


----------



## 2515 (4 Giugno 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> 3.8 per Menez mi sembra al quanto fuori luogo..



quella cifra è lorda.


----------



## DOOOOD (4 Giugno 2014)

nel cambio Menez Taarabt non vedo un grosso miglioramento, anzi.
Certo un Menez fortemente motivato e più maturo (e continuo) è un giocatore che in serie A può risultare molto efficace...

mah, operazione potenzialmente positiva (se il testapelata non gli ha dato 4 bombe di ingaggio..sarebbe capacissimo)


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4 Giugno 2014)

Sbrotfl,ma ieri si parlava di "maggiori big europee sulle tracce di Taarabt" e oggi viene fuori che lo voleva la Fiorentina?


----------



## Aron (4 Giugno 2014)

DOOOOD ha scritto:


> nel cambio Menez Taarabt non vedo un grosso miglioramento, anzi.
> Certo un Menez fortemente motivato e più maturo (e continuo) è un giocatore che in serie A può risultare molto efficace...
> 
> mah, operazione potenzialmente positiva (se il testapelata non gli ha dato 4 bombe di ingaggio..sarebbe capacissimo)




Taarabt ha margini di miglioramento, ma allo stato attuale sono comunque molto simili, sia caratterialmente sia tecnicamente sia come stile di gioco.
Diciamo candidamente che piuttosto che spendere soldi per Taarabt han preferito prendere un clone a parametro zero. 
Poi tutto può succedere e Taarabt potrebbe restare ugualmente.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (4 Giugno 2014)

io avrei preferito taarabt....speriamo che non si escudino a vicenda....dovremmo far partire gente come birsa saponara robihno matri e prendere a titolo definitivo il marocchino.
Comunque a livello tecnico almeno ci siamo...


----------



## Albijol (4 Giugno 2014)

Se viene per rimpiazzare Taarabt sparatemi


----------



## 666psycho (4 Giugno 2014)

oddio Menez non é scarso...ma io prefersico Taarabt, molto più imprevedibile, con ampio margini di crescita... il top sarebbe averli tutti e due in squadra, ma questo é quasi utopico...


----------



## Milo (4 Giugno 2014)

una squadra importante deve avere anche delle alternative, e visto che uno è arrivato gratis e l'altro potrebbe arrivare ad un ottimo prezzo, sarebbe un suicidio non completare l'opera.
Penso che se ci fosse qualche offerta per le cessioni sarebbe tutto molto più semplice ed automatico, capisco la società che ci và piano per non affollare troppo la rosa


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Giugno 2014)

Taraabt è dieci volte più forte


----------



## arcanum (4 Giugno 2014)

Mandiamo via Niang, Robinho, Birsa, Saponara e Kakà.

Io terrei ElSha, Menez, Honda e Taarabt.


----------



## 666psycho (4 Giugno 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Mandiamo via Niang, Robinho, Birsa, Saponara e Kakà.
> 
> Io terrei ElSha, Menez, Honda e Taarabt.



quoto, però Saponara e Niang in prestito senza riscatto...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Giugno 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Mandiamo via Niang, Robinho, Birsa, Saponara e Kakà.
> 
> Io terrei ElSha, Menez, Honda e Taarabt.



dipende come vogliamo giocare,io uno tra sapo e niang lo terrei comunque e l'altro in prestito.
ahhhh se solo potessimo permetterci uno tra yarmolenko ed iturbe <.<


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Giugno 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Mandiamo via Niang, Robinho, Birsa, Saponara e Kakà.
> 
> Io terrei ElSha, Menez, Honda e Taarabt.


Speriamo che vada esattamente così

Anche perchè se è vero che si giocherà col 4312 o 433 non ci saranno molti spazi in avanti.
A quei 4 vanno aggiunti balotelli,pazzini e uno tra paloschi e matri credo.
Quindi in tutto 7 giocatori per 3 posti.


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2014)

*Come riporta Sky, Menez è atteso a Milano la prossima settimana per effettuare le visite mediche e per firmare il contratto che lo legherà al Milan. *


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Sky, Menez è atteso a Milano la prossima settimana per effettuare le visite mediche e per firmare il contratto che lo legherà al Milan. *



ottimo, 2 titolari presi a inizio giugno che si faranno con noi tutto il ritiro estivo. 

da quanti secoli non accadeva ?


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Sky, Menez è atteso a Milano la prossima settimana per effettuare le visite mediche e per firmare il contratto che lo legherà al Milan. *


Buona notizia. Speriamo che ce ne saranno altre in ottica mercato quest'estate.


----------



## Frikez (6 Giugno 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ottimo, 2 titolari presi a inizio giugno che si faranno con noi tutto il ritiro estivo.
> 
> da quanti secoli non accadeva ?



Con Agazzi fanno 3 probabilmente, speriamo che i riscatti di Rami e Taarabt più quello di Poli che è comunque importante non vadano avanti per un mese e passa, così forse Pippo avrà una rosa quantomeno decente su cui lavorare fin dal ritiro a luglio.


----------



## Tobi (6 Giugno 2014)

Secondo me non è poi cosi scontato che sia l'allenatore Inzaghi


----------



## Theochedeo (6 Giugno 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è poi cosi scontato che sia l'allenatore Inzaghi



É andato a parlare direttamente con menez...


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Sky, Menez è atteso a Milano la prossima settimana per effettuare le visite mediche e per firmare il contratto che lo legherà al Milan. *



Sono d'accordo con il suo acquisto se prende il posto di Robinho speriamo.


----------



## Jino (6 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Sky, Menez è atteso a Milano la prossima settimana per effettuare le visite mediche e per firmare il contratto che lo legherà al Milan. *



Speriamo, scommessa che mi intriga.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Giugno 2014)

*Milan Chanell: mercoledì potrebbe essere un giorno "caldo" per l'affare Menez.*


----------



## Albijol (6 Giugno 2014)

Uno scarto prima della Roma poi del Psg, a me non ha mai fatto impazzire, certo meglio degli scarti di Preziosi


----------



## rossovero (7 Giugno 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Uno scarto prima della Roma poi del Psg, a me non ha mai fatto impazzire, certo meglio degli scarti di Preziosi



Infatti non capisco l'entusiasmo per i nuovi acquisti. Finora non è cambiato nulla dalle ultime stagioni. Prendiamo a parametro 0 o in prestito scarti di altre big (Bojan, ora Menez) e ultratrentenni (Essien, ora Alex), sperando in una ipotetica voglia di rilanciarsi dei primi e in un canto del cigno per i secondi.


----------



## bargnani83 (7 Giugno 2014)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Infatti non capisco l'entusiasmo per i nuovi acquisti. Finora non è cambiato nulla dalle ultime stagioni. Prendiamo a parametro 0 o in prestito scarti di altre big (Bojan, ora Menez) e ultratrentenni (Essien, ora Alex), sperando in una ipotetica voglia di rilanciarsi dei primi e in un canto del cigno per i secondi.



io su alex metto la mano sul fuoco.


----------



## Aron (7 Giugno 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Uno scarto prima della Roma poi del Psg, a me non ha mai fatto impazzire, certo meglio degli scarti di Preziosi



Non lo si può considerare uno scarto visto che in tre anni al PSG ha giocato più di 100 partite.


----------



## Jino (7 Giugno 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Uno scarto prima della Roma poi del Psg, a me non ha mai fatto impazzire, certo meglio degli scarti di Preziosi



Chiamarlo scarto è forse un tantino esagerato, diciamo che è un talento incompreso. Alla Roma fu proprio Menez a chiedere la cessione. Ed ora dal PSG viene "mollato" giusto perchè stanno trattando in migliori al mondo, Hazard ad esempio. Siccome noi non stiamo trattando fenomeni di questo tipo allora ben venga Menez, un talento vero e cristallino che per la testa un pò matta non si è espresso al massimo, ma non si sa mai a 27 anni maturi.


----------



## Ian.moone (7 Giugno 2014)

Bha, se dobbiamo essere contenti per questi acquisti mamma mia...

Tra l'altro menez esclude taarabt quindi un downgrade pazzesco.


----------



## Djici (7 Giugno 2014)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Bha, se dobbiamo essere contenti per questi acquisti mamma mia...
> 
> Tra l'altro menez esclude taarabt quindi un downgrade pazzesco.



non capisco come ci stiamo muovendo sul mercato.
sembrava essere fatta per un 4312 (modulo ridicolo) ma poi vanno a prendere menez quando abbiamo gia elsha fuori ruolo...
o forse si va verso un 433 con kaka riserva di elsha e honda riserva di menez.
sinceramente non ci credo molto.

quindi rimane il 4231 o 442 come volte... e in questo caso menez non esclude taarabt.
poi certo che se parliamo di soldi allora forse esiste il rischio che con menez lascino perdere taarabt.


----------



## Frikez (7 Giugno 2014)

Ma chi lo dice che esclude Taarabt? Ci stiamo muovendo per giocare chiaramente col 4-3-3 e ad oggi sugli esterni possiamo contare solo su Elsha più Menez.
Robinho ormai è un ex giocatore mentre Honda ha dimostrato di non essere in grado di giocare a destra per cui abbiamo necessità di almeno un altro giocatore che probabilmente sarà Adel.


----------



## gabuz (8 Giugno 2014)

Con tutti gli aspetti negativi che si porta dietro Menez sarei contento del suo acquisto perché rispetto ai giocatori che abbiamo un rosa sarebbe comunque un enorme passo un avanti a livello qualitativo. 

Se anche dovesse arrivare al posto di Taarabt, speriamo di no, non vedo perché strapparsi i capelli. Il francese ha solo 2 anni in più e all'età di Taarabt, anche prima, giocava in Champions League, non nella serie B inglese.
Sinceramente non vedo cos'abbia dimostrato Taarabt più di Menez.


----------



## Jino (8 Giugno 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Con tutti gli aspetti negativi che si porta dietro Menez sarei contento del suo acquisto perché rispetto ai giocatori che abbiamo un rosa sarebbe comunque un enorme passo un avanti a livello qualitativo.
> 
> Se anche dovesse arrivare al posto di Taarabt, speriamo di no, non vedo perché strapparsi i capelli. Il francese ha solo 2 anni in più e all'età di Taarabt, anche prima, giocava in Champions League, non nella serie B inglese.
> *Sinceramente non vedo cos'abbia dimostrato Taarabt più di Menez.*



Nulla, anzi!


----------



## Albijol (8 Giugno 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> .
> Sinceramente non vedo cos'abbia dimostrato Taarabt più di Menez.



Ha giocato sei mesi al Milan e ha fatto benissimo, direi che basta e avanza


----------



## Djici (8 Giugno 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non vedo cos'abbia dimostrato Taarabt più di Menez.



io a parte la partita di ritorno contro l'atletico non riesco a ricordarmi un difensore anzi, una difesa intera che non abbia sofferto taarabt.

quando ha la palla e quasi impossibile prendera.
punta SEMPRE l'uomo... e quasi sempre la spunta.

insomma un qualcosina si e visto.

menez ha piu o meno le stesse qualita... ma non a quel livello.
poi si puo anche dire che menez fa meno giocate ma piu decisive...
intanto adel lo riscatterei subito.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Giugno 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Con tutti gli aspetti negativi che si porta dietro Menez sarei contento del suo acquisto perché rispetto ai giocatori che abbiamo un rosa sarebbe comunque un enorme passo un avanti a livello qualitativo.
> 
> Se anche dovesse arrivare al posto di Taarabt, speriamo di no, non vedo perché strapparsi i capelli. Il francese ha solo 2 anni in più e all'età di Taarabt, anche prima, giocava in Champions League, non nella serie B inglese.
> *Sinceramente non vedo cos'abbia dimostrato Taarabt più di Menez*.



mamma mia,ma davvero eh...


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Giugno 2014)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Bha, se dobbiamo essere contenti per questi acquisti mamma mia...
> 
> Tra l'altro menez esclude taarabt quindi un downgrade pazzesco.



se ti aspetti acquisti top mondo stai fresco allora. 

l'ultimo di quel livello è ibra nel 2010, ormai s'è capito cosa passa il convento, quindi ci si fa andare bene quello che c'è, visto che le alternative sono gli scarti di preziosi o bolliti vari.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Giugno 2014)

*Come riporta Tuttosport, Jérémy Ménez mercoledì sarà alla clinica "La Madonnina" per svolgere le consuete visite mediche. 
Successivamente nel pomeriggio sarà a Milanello per lo svolgimento dei test atletici. *


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Giugno 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Tuttosport, Jérémy Ménez mercoledì sarà alla clinica "La Madonnina" per svolgere le consuete visite mediche.
> Successivamente nel pomeriggio sarà a Milanello per lo svolgimento dei test atletici. *


Mah speriamo bene anche se a me non piace.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Giugno 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non vedo cos'abbia dimostrato Taarabt più di Menez.



Perfetto, poi se riusciamo a mollare Kakà e con i soldi risparmiati (l'ingaggio) prendiamo pure Taarabt tanto meglio.


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Giugno 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Tuttosport, Jérémy Ménez mercoledì sarà alla clinica "La Madonnina" per svolgere le consuete visite mediche.
> Successivamente nel pomeriggio sarà a Milanello per lo svolgimento dei test atletici. *



ah ecco... quasi pensavo saltasse.... non dicevano più niente di niente


----------



## Ciachi (8 Giugno 2014)

Non mi dispiace affatto,e un buon talento, che potrebbe dare tanto!!!! Ma se devo perdere il marocchino x il francese non sono d'accordo!!! Spero sempre che taraabt rimanga con noi!!!


----------



## DexMorgan (8 Giugno 2014)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Infatti non capisco l'entusiasmo per i nuovi acquisti. Finora non è cambiato nulla dalle ultime stagioni. Prendiamo a parametro 0 o in prestito scarti di altre big (Bojan, ora Menez) e ultratrentenni (Essien, ora Alex), sperando in una ipotetica voglia di rilanciarsi dei primi e in un canto del cigno per i secondi.



Con la differenza che, quest'anno, ci siamo mossi in maniera intelligente. Abbiam preso Alex che, fisicamente, è ancora un mostro ed ha giocato a livelli altissimi la scorsa stagione ed il fatto che lo abbiamo preso a zero gioca a nostro favore, non di certo a nostro sfavore. E Menez boh, forse davvero il bel calcio non vi piace, ma questo ha 27 anni, sa giocare a calcio e con tutto il rispetto, non sei tanto uno scarto della Roma se poi vai a giocare al PSG [non proprio ad un Piacenza di turno eh].

Avanti così.


----------



## DexMorgan (8 Giugno 2014)

La cosa importante è che si levi dalle balle Kakà e si riscatti anche Taarabt, sarebbe un upgrade CLAMOROSO!


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Giugno 2014)

now i'm here ha scritto:


> *come riporta tuttosport, jérémy ménez mercoledì sarà alla clinica "la madonnina" per svolgere le consuete visite mediche.
> Successivamente nel pomeriggio sarà a milanello per lo svolgimento dei test atletici. *



.

Quotate le ultime news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2014)

*Domani, Mercoledì 11 Giugno, Menez sbarcherà a Milano. Tra Giovedì e Venerdì effettuerà le visite mediche, poi firmerà il contratto che lo legherà al Milan.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Domani, Mercoledì 11 Giugno, Menez sbarcherà a Milano. Tra Giovedì e Venerdì effettuerà le visite mediche, poi firmerà il contratto che lo legherà al Milan.*



Come ho sempre detto non mi piace più di tanto, speriamo che la testa calda l'abbia lasciata a Parigi,però se riusciamo a svincolare Kakà e prendere Taarabt con i suoi soldi sicuramente facciamo un passo avanti.


----------



## Jino (10 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Domani, Mercoledì 11 Giugno, Menez sbarcherà a Milano. Tra Giovedì e Venerdì effettuerà le visite mediche, poi firmerà il contratto che lo legherà al Milan.*



Bene, di questi tempi non ci resta che puntare su talenti clamorosi ma ancora inespressi. Purtroppo i crack non ce li possiamo più permettere.


----------



## Ciachi (10 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Domani, Mercoledì 11 Giugno, Menez sbarcherà a Milano. Tra Giovedì e Venerdì effettuerà le visite mediche, poi firmerà il contratto che lo legherà al Milan.*



Amici,tifosissimi della Roma dicono che menez e un grandissimo calciatore!!! Lo rimpiangono e lo riprenderebbero volentieri!!! Credo che con elsha e taraabt sarebbe perfetto!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Giugno 2014)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Credo che con elsha e taraabt sarebbe perfetto!!!



speriamo dai, sono abbastanza positivo anche io...


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Domani, Mercoledì 11 Giugno, Menez sbarcherà a Milano. Tra Giovedì e Venerdì effettuerà le visite mediche, poi firmerà il contratto che lo legherà al Milan.*


Lui, El Shaarawy e Taarabt...che sogno, speriamo dai. Anche se prenderei un altro TQ


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Giugno 2014)

Non va neanche al Mondiale,bene. Almeno quest'anno avrà un senso seguire la pezzentissima tournèe estiva negli USA,visto potrà giocare lui (insieme ad Alex).


----------



## Aron (10 Giugno 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Non va neanche al Mondiale,bene. Almeno quest'anno avrà un senso seguire la pezzentissima tournèe estiva negli USA,visto potrà giocare lui (insieme ad Alex).



Mi sa che alla tournèè ci sarà anche Mastour. Sono più curioso per lui che per qualsiasi altro giocatore.


----------



## TrueOgre (10 Giugno 2014)

Bah io mi ricordo di un Menez alla roma che faceva una partita buona (e non eccellente) e 5 da brocco , me lo ricordo anche un giocatore poco tranquillo in campo. dargli 4,5 mln di ingaggio poi è l'ennesima **** alla flamini


----------



## Jino (10 Giugno 2014)

TrueOgre ha scritto:


> Bah io mi ricordo di un Menez alla roma che faceva una partita buona (e non eccellente) e 5 da brocco , me lo ricordo anche un giocatore poco tranquillo in campo. dargli 4,5 mln di ingaggio poi è l'ennesima **** alla flamini



Si a Roma era molto, troppo discontinuo. Ma non solo tra una partita e l'altra, proprio nell'arco dei 90 minuti. Resta comunque un giocatore di 27 anni, ancora da compiere se non erro, dotato di enorme talento seppur ancora inespresso. Ha ancora tutto il tempo di esplodere, questo per lui è un treno importante, forse l'ultimo.


----------



## bargnani83 (10 Giugno 2014)

TrueOgre ha scritto:


> Bah io mi ricordo di un Menez alla roma che faceva una partita buona (e non eccellente) e 5 da brocco , me lo ricordo anche un giocatore poco tranquillo in campo. dargli 4,5 mln di ingaggio poi è l'ennesima **** alla flamini



4,5 al lordo.


----------



## TrueOgre (10 Giugno 2014)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> 4,5 al lordo.



si lordi , netti sono circa 2,7 mln piu dei bonus ma cmq sono 4,5 mln che sborsano!!! , tanti per una giocatore che non riesce mai a fare la differenza


----------



## TrueOgre (10 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si a Roma era molto, troppo discontinuo. Ma non solo tra una partita e l'altra, proprio nell'arco dei 90 minuti. Resta comunque un giocatore di 27 anni, ancora da compiere se non erro, dotato di enorme talento seppur ancora inespresso. Ha ancora tutto il tempo di esplodere, questo per lui è un treno importante, forse l'ultimo.



si ma se non dovessero riscattare taarabt per pagare lo stipendio a questo mi girerebbero molto


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Giugno 2014)

TrueOgre ha scritto:


> Bah io mi ricordo di un Menez alla roma che faceva una partita buona (e non eccellente) e 5 da brocco , me lo ricordo anche un giocatore poco tranquillo in campo. dargli 4,5 mln di ingaggio poi è l'ennesima **** alla flamini



hai ragione, la penso come te ma spero di essere smentito..


----------



## TrueOgre (10 Giugno 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> hai ragione, la penso come te ma spero di essere smentito..



lo spero anche io


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Domani, Mercoledì 11 Giugno, Menez sbarcherà a Milano. Tra Giovedì e Venerdì effettuerà le visite mediche, poi firmerà il contratto che lo legherà al Milan.*


.



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> hai ragione, la penso come te ma spero di essere smentito..



Anche a me non piace, ma a zero di meglio non si trova.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Giugno 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Anche a me non piace, ma a zero di meglio non si trova.



vero anche questo


----------



## Jino (10 Giugno 2014)

TrueOgre ha scritto:


> si ma se non dovessero riscattare taarabt per pagare lo stipendio a questo mi girerebbero molto



Io personalmente tra i due non vedo grosse differenze, sostanzialmente sono due talenti cristallini che per vari motivi non si sono espressi al massimo... hanno due anni di differenza alla fine


----------



## Milo (10 Giugno 2014)

Come si fa a paragonare l'unico che scartava l'omo in tutta la rosa, uno che dopo anni e anni faceva esaltare tutto san siro, uno che oltre a fare fuori l'omo fa anche ottimi assist e movimenti per la squadra... con uno che ha fatto panchina.



mha!


----------



## 2515 (10 Giugno 2014)

TrueOgre ha scritto:


> si ma se non dovessero riscattare taarabt per pagare lo stipendio a questo mi girerebbero molto



veramente dipende da kakà, non da menez


----------



## Jino (10 Giugno 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Come si fa a paragonare l'unico che scartava l'omo in tutta la rosa, uno che dopo anni e anni faceva esaltare tutto san siro, uno che oltre a fare fuori l'omo fa anche ottimi assist e movimenti per la squadra... *con che ha fatto panchina.*
> 
> 
> 
> mha!



Ma devo essere io a farti la lista di chi gioca nel PSG e chi gioca nel Milan?! Devo dirti io chi è nella lista della spesa del PSG? No perchè sembra Menez quest'anno abbia fatto la riserva di Birsa e che il prossimo anno anzichè Hazard stiano per prendere Biabiany.

Nessuno discute gli ottimi sei mesi di Taarabt e che vada riscattato, ma da qui a dire che da le piste a Menez, eddai


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Domani, Mercoledì 11 Giugno, Menez sbarcherà a Milano. Tra Giovedì e Venerdì effettuerà le visite mediche, poi firmerà il contratto che lo legherà al Milan.*



.


----------



## Milo (10 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma devo essere io a farti la lista di chi gioca nel PSG e chi gioca nel Milan?! Devo dirti io chi è nella lista della spesa del PSG? No perchè sembra Menez quest'anno abbia fatto la riserva di Birsa e che il prossimo anno anzichè Hazard stiano per prendere Biabiany.
> 
> Nessuno discute gli ottimi sei mesi di Taarabt e che vada riscattato, ma da qui a dire che da le piste a Menez, eddai



non volevo rispondere a te, non ti sentire accusato, ma dico che menez non ha mai fatto niente per dire meritarsi certi stipendi e certe considerazioni, meglio puntare ad uno che in 6 mesi ha fatto quasi emozionare tutto san siro!


----------



## numero 3 (10 Giugno 2014)

Elsha in forma vale più di menez e taarabt..


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2014)

*Come riporta Di Marzio, la presentazione ufficiale di Menez si terrà Venerdì. Domani, come già detto, arriverà a Milano ed effettuerà le visite mediche. *


----------



## DexMorgan (11 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Di Marzio, la presentazione ufficiale di Menez si terrà Venerdì. Domani, come già detto, arriverà a Milano ed effettuerà le visite mediche. *



Daje Geremia


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Giugno 2014)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Elsha in forma vale più di menez e taarabt..



ma non c'è dubbio..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2014)

Se riusciamo a comporre un tris di trequartisti/esterni composto da Faraone, Menez e Taarabt sarebbe tanta roba. Col 433 ne giocherebbero due con uno in panchina pronto a subentrare. Giocando solo il campionato va più che bene.


----------



## Theochedeo (11 Giugno 2014)

Comunque il signor Alfredo 'so tutto io' Pedullà hagià ritratto le cifre assurde che aveva sparato d'ingaggio (quasi 4 + bonus) scendendo fino a 2.5. Credibilità 0 per lui.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Di Marzio, la presentazione ufficiale di Menez si terrà Venerdì. Domani, come già detto, arriverà a Milano ed effettuerà le visite mediche. *


Mi interessa sia riscattato anche Taarabt, il marocchino, il francese e l'egiziano insieme sarebbero perfetti per ruotare sulle fasce.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi interessa sia riscattato anche Taarabt, *il marocchino, il francese e l'egiziano* insieme sarebbero perfetti per ruotare sulle fasce.



" allora .. c'erano un marocchino un francese e un egiziano... poi dopo è arrivato l'italiano " Cit. Barzelletta anni 90


----------



## Jino (11 Giugno 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> non volevo rispondere a te, non ti sentire accusato, ma dico che menez non ha mai fatto niente per dire meritarsi certi stipendi e certe considerazioni, meglio puntare ad uno che in 6 mesi ha fatto quasi emozionare tutto san siro!



Ma infatti Taarabt va riscattato, ma Menez non è sicuramente da meno e sinceramente chiede attorno ai 2/2,5 l'anno...sono leciti dai!


----------



## Jino (11 Giugno 2014)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Comunque il signor Alfredo 'so tutto io' Pedullà hagià ritratto le cifre assurde che aveva sparato d'ingaggio (quasi 4 + bonus) scendendo fino a 2.5. Credibilità 0 per lui.



E come se non bastasse derideva Di Marzio per le sue notizie.... manco noi da casa credevamo alla cifre che sparava Pedullà, ci credeva solo lui


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Giugno 2014)

Mah. Menez ha del talento,ma come uomo non mi convince. Per me c'è il rischio di mettersi in rosa un nuovo Robinho.


----------



## Jino (11 Giugno 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Mah. Menez ha del talento,ma come uomo non mi convince. Per me c'è il rischio di mettersi in rosa un nuovo Robinho.



Ma tanto da quand'è che non compriamo più uomini?! Un'era.

Perchè noi ci fiondiamo su tutte le teste matte? Perchè i club li vogliono sbolognare, perchè costano meno. Sono le uniche scommesse di talento che ci possiamo permettere.

I risultati però sono sotto gli occhi di tutti!


----------



## admin (11 Giugno 2014)

*Oggi arriva Menez, domani mattina sosterrà le visite mediche. Poi firma e presentazione. Come riporta Sky, sul giocatore c'era anche l'interesse del Napoli, di Rafa Benitez in particolare. Ma il Milan, con il blitz di Galliani e Inzaghi ad Ibiza, ha bruciato tutti. *


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ma il Milan, con il blitz di Galliani e Inzaghi ad Ibiza, ha bruciato tutti. *


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2014)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Comunque il signor Alfredo 'so tutto io' Pedullà hagià ritratto le cifre assurde che aveva sparato d'ingaggio (quasi 4 + bonus) scendendo fino a 2.5. Credibilità 0 per lui.



Di Marzio è molto più sicuro anche perché ha un filo diretto con Galliani.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Giugno 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> " allora .. c'erano un marocchino un francese e un egiziano... poi dopo è arrivato l'italiano " Cit. Barzelletta anni 90


Ci sono un marocchino, un francese e un egiziano. Chi di loro non ha il portafoglio? Galliani


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Oggi arriva Menez, domani mattina sosterrà le visite mediche. Poi firma e presentazione. Come riporta Sky, sul giocatore c'era anche l'interesse del Napoli, di Rafa Benitez in particolare. Ma il Milan, con il blitz di Galliani e Inzaghi ad Ibiza, ha bruciato tutti. *



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ci sono un marocchino, un francese e un egiziano. Chi di loro non ha il portafoglio? Galliani



Il portafoglio c'è ma è vuoto


----------



## DexMorgan (11 Giugno 2014)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Comunque il signor Alfredo 'so tutto io' Pedullà hagià ritratto le cifre assurde che aveva sparato d'ingaggio (quasi 4 + bonus) scendendo fino a 2.5. Credibilità 0 per lui.



Ma Pedullà ha sempre avuto la credibilità dei mio comodino, nemmeno i criceti lo ascoltano.
Detto questo, ribadisco la mia contentezza per Menez. Ora, se riscattiamo anche Adel siamo a cavallo!


----------



## admin (11 Giugno 2014)

*Menez è arrivato a Milano*


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Menez è arrivato a Milano*


Prossima tappa da Giannino 

Bene, bene.


----------



## Jino (11 Giugno 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Prossima tappa da Giannino
> 
> Bene, bene.



E' superato, ora c'è cucina Milan


----------



## admin (11 Giugno 2014)

Le prime parole di Menez da giocatore del Milan -) http://www.milanworld.net/menez-ho-scelto-il-milan-perche-e-un-grande-club-vt18519.html#post480876


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Giugno 2014)

ma s'è capito alla fine quanto guadagnerà ?


----------



## sion (11 Giugno 2014)

2,5 milioni all'anno


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Giugno 2014)

sion ha scritto:


> 2,5 milioni all'anno



buono allora, avevo letto in giro anche 4.


----------



## 2515 (11 Giugno 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> buono allora, avevo letto in giro anche 4.



c'è chi prende i lordi per netti e c'è Pedullà che ha illuminazioni ottenibili solo infilando le dita nella presa della corrente.


----------



## DexMorgan (12 Giugno 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> c'è chi prende i lordi per netti e c'è Pedullà che ha illuminazioni ottenibili solo infilando le dita nella presa della corrente.



Ahahah genio, ma magari accadesse davvero


----------



## DexMorgan (12 Giugno 2014)

E comunque, guardate la Gazzetta 







Un branco di scimmie, han messo un immagine photoshoppata


----------



## Aragorn (12 Giugno 2014)

Buon acquisto, e anche l'ingaggio è più che ragionevole tenendo conto del suo valore tecnico e del fatto che arriva a parametro 0


----------



## The Ripper (12 Giugno 2014)

ottima riserva


----------



## Serginho (12 Giugno 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ottima riserva



Riserva di chi? Kakà e Robinho?


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2014)

*E' arrivata l'ufficialità. Contratto fino al 30 Giugno 2017. *


----------



## The Ripper (14 Giugno 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Riserva di chi? Kakà e Robinho?



Ad un esterno più bravo e più adatto a giocare in un 4-3-3 moderno e dinamico.

Il problema è che, secondo me, il titolare sarà lui. Altro che Iturbe!
E' il classico giocatore alla Galliani.


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *E' arrivata l'ufficialità. Contratto fino al 30 Giugno 2017. *


Ottimo! 

2,5 mln annui?


----------



## DexMorgan (14 Giugno 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ad un esterno più bravo e più adatto a giocare in un 4-3-3 moderno e dinamico.
> 
> Il problema è che, secondo me, il titolare sarà lui. Altro che Iturbe!
> E' il classico giocatore alla Galliani.



Menez a Parigi ha fatto il titolare, un motivo ci sarà. In questa serie A, a questi livelli, ha un altro passo.

Già Taarabt ha dato qualche schiaffo agli scettici, stessa cosa farà Menez.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Giugno 2014)

siamo sicuri che è ufficiale?







 

benvenuto jeremy


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *E' arrivata l'ufficialità. Contratto fino al 30 Giugno 2017. *



.


----------



## Jino (14 Giugno 2014)

Un triennale che lo porta ai 30 anni, molto bene


----------



## Frikez (14 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Un triennale che lo porta ai 30 anni, molto bene



A Menez un triennale mentre a Nocerino un quinquennale


----------



## The Ripper (14 Giugno 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Menez a Parigi ha fatto il titolare, un motivo ci sarà. In questa serie A, a questi livelli, ha un altro passo.
> 
> Già Taarabt ha dato qualche schiaffo agli scettici, stessa cosa farà Menez.



A parte la prima stagione, nemmeno a Parigi ha entusiasmato (nel campionato francese!!!!!!!!!!!!!). Un esterno d'attacco che ha collezionato più cartellini che assist o goal...
Bah. Contenti voi!
A me sembra un'ottima riserva capace di far rifiatare sia El Sha a sinistra che un Iturbe (sperem) a destra.
Ma un titolare no.
Purtroppo per noi credo che sarà lui il titolare. Ne vedremo delle belle, soprattutto dal punto di vista tattico.

Menez non è un Gervinho che ti va a fare all'occorrenza il terzino aggiunto eh...


----------



## DexMorgan (14 Giugno 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> A parte la prima stagione, nemmeno a Parigi ha entusiasmato (nel campionato francese!!!!!!!!!!!!!). Un esterno d'attacco che ha collezionato più cartellini che assist o goal...
> Bah. Contenti voi!
> A me sembra un'ottima riserva capace di far rifiatare sia El Sha a sinistra che un Iturbe (sperem) a destra.
> Ma un titolare no.
> ...



A Parigi non ha fatto male, ho sentito dire da certe persone che è stato "uno scarto della Roma". Pure Lavezzi allora, non avendo spaccato le porte, sta facendo male a Parigi? Menez è stato titolare tanto quanto Lavezzi nei due titoli che han vinto in patria. Lui ed Elsha giocheranno insieme, e giustamente, ma ottima riserva per uno che in italia giocherebbe OVUNQUE titolare, mi pare una panzana.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2014)

*Di Marzio svela le cifre: Menez guadagnerà 2,5M netti a stagione più bonus.*


----------



## The Ripper (14 Giugno 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> A Parigi non ha fatto male, ho sentito dire da certe persone che è stato "uno scarto della Roma". Pure Lavezzi allora, non avendo spaccato le porte, sta facendo male a Parigi? Menez è stato titolare tanto quanto Lavezzi nei due titoli che han vinto in patria. Lui ed Elsha giocheranno insieme, e giustamente, ma ottima riserva per uno che in italia giocherebbe OVUNQUE titolare, mi pare una panzana.


ma per favore...


----------



## DexMorgan (14 Giugno 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma per favore...



Dimmi una squadra italiana in cui Menez farebbe panca fissa, di grazia.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Giugno 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Dimmi una squadra italiana in cui Menez farebbe panca fissa, di grazia.



roma,juve,napoli e probabilmente anche fiorentina


----------



## DexMorgan (14 Giugno 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> roma,juve,napoli e probabilmente anche fiorentina



Io ci metterei anche Lazio, Cagliari e Sassuolo già che ci sei.
Un titolare a Parigi che fa panchina in queste squadre, si, direi che è realizzabile....


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Giugno 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Io ci metterei anche Lazio, Cagliari e Sassuolo già che ci sei.
> Un titolare a Parigi che fa panchina in queste squadre, si, direi che è realizzabile....



titolare a parigi? mi sa che sei indietro di 2 anni


----------



## DexMorgan (14 Giugno 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> titolare a parigi? mi sa che sei indietro di 2 anni



Ma anche fosse stata una riserva di lusso lo scorso anno, è come se l'Inter avesse preso Vidic e lo avrebbe panchinato per Ranocchia con la scusa "eh lo scorso anno non hai giocato" e robe simili.

Il fatto che a Roma non abbia brillato non significa che non possa essere un giocatore TOP.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Giugno 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Ma anche fosse stata una riserva di lusso lo scorso anno, è come se l'Inter avesse preso Vidic e lo avrebbe panchinato per Ranocchia con la scusa "eh lo scorso anno non hai giocato" e robe simili.
> 
> Il fatto che a Roma non abbia brillato non significa che non possa essere un giocatore TOP.



a 27 anni è ancora un eterno incompiuto(come lo era Taarabt prima di venire da noi). Le qualità tecniche non si discutono e a me come acquisto non dispiace nemmeno,ma considerarlo un acquisto "TOP" mi sembra esagerato. Darà una grossa mano,visto la pochezza tecnica della squadra e del campionato e sicuramente ci toglierà delle soddisfazioni,ma non aspettiamoci di avere un nuovo fenomeno in casa. Anzi secondome ci causerà anche molte bestemmie. Se poi "coglie l'occasione della vita" e si rivela un nuovo Taarabt tanto meglio(che poi anche Taarabt ha floppato in 3-4 partite da noi,ma ovviamente in Italia si vede solo ciò che si vuol vedere grazie ai giornali lobotomizzati)


----------



## DexMorgan (14 Giugno 2014)

Che centra, pure Tevez per dire ha steccato diverse partite. Direi che per un giocatore è anche normale, soprattutto se giochi sempre.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Giugno 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Ma anche fosse stata una riserva di lusso lo scorso anno, è come se l'Inter avesse preso Vidic e lo avrebbe panchinato per Ranocchia con la scusa "eh lo scorso anno non hai giocato" e robe simili.
> 
> Il fatto che a Roma non abbia brillato non significa che non possa essere un giocatore TOP.



E' semplicemente un giocatore che tatticamente non sa giocare a calcio. Inoltre è scorretto e falloso, azzecca una partita ogni 5.... Ha grandi doti, nulla da dire, ma al PSG è stato panchinato per disperazione. UNA stagione buona, UNA, ha fatto negli ultimi 5 o 6 anni, e non di certo le ultime due disputate.
E' un buon acquisto per carità, ma di sicuro né giocherebbe titolare in ogni squadra di A, né può essere considerato un giocatore che ti cambia la squadra. E' uno dei tanti.

Poi ti devo correggere: ha vinto 2 Ligue 1, ma solo nella prima (con Ancelotti) era titolare. E giocò male (a dispetto della grande stagione precedente).


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Giugno 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> roma,juve,napoli e probabilmente anche fiorentina



Tolti i 352 in cui non può giocare giocherebbe in tutte.

Napoli compreso con Hamsik in panca


----------



## The Ripper (14 Giugno 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tolti i 352 in cui non può giocare giocherebbe in tutte.
> 
> Napoli compreso con Hamsik in panca



Garçia è troppo intelligente per schierare uno come Menez. 
Nel Napoli prima dovrebbe scalzare Callejon, Mertens, Insigne e Hamsik. Soprattutto Callejon.
Alla Juve non giocherebbe perché non si sacrifica, idem la Viola che comunque è messa malissimo sugli esterni, Cuadrado escluso.
Al Verona non giocherebbe (ad Iturbe allaccia gli scarpini), al Toro nemmeno (lo voglio proprio vedere contro Cerci), e nemmeno nella Lazio (Candreva è troppo importante tatticamente).
Nelle altre giocherebbe in tutte... proprio la créme della créme della Serie A, non c'è che dire 

p.s. mi sembrano i discorsi che facevate con Montolivo e alcuni con Mexes


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Giugno 2014)

Di Marzio ha detto 2,5 annui + bonus, contratto (per un parametro zero) decente. Bene così.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (14 Giugno 2014)

io sono soddisfatto del suo arrivo,parliamo di un giocatore ancora relativamente giovane,arrivato a costo zero,con un ingaggio non folle.Giocatore dall'enorme potenziale,in parte intravisto nelle roma e nel psg,speriamo maturi definitivamente


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Giugno 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Garçia è troppo intelligente per schierare uno come Menez.
> Nel Napoli prima dovrebbe scalzare Callejon, Mertens, Insigne e Hamsik. Soprattutto Callejon.
> Alla Juve non giocherebbe perché non si sacrifica, idem la Viola che comunque è messa malissimo sugli esterni, Cuadrado escluso.
> Al Verona non giocherebbe (ad Iturbe allaccia gli scarpini), al Toro nemmeno (lo voglio proprio vedere contro Cerci), e nemmeno nella Lazio (Candreva è troppo importante tatticamente).
> ...


Per Montolivo li faccio ancora quei discorsi 

E ribadisco, Menez giocherebbe eccome.


----------

